# Vermont PAT



## bsc07 (Sep 26, 2005)

I was looking at the Vermont PAT requirements and it states that a universal weight machine is used for the bench press portion of the test. I'm not really sure what a universal weight machine is. Is that just another term for a regular flat bench? Just curious, thanks.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

I think it may be a Smith machine, which is a guided barbell, usually counter-weighted so the bar weighs 0 lbs


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

It's just older style flat bench press machine like you would find at a gym.


----------

